

Smart TV from LG phones home with user’s viewing habits, USB file names - whyenot
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/11/smart-tv-from-lg-phones-home-with-users-viewing-habits-usb-file-names/#p3

======
taproot
Sony does it, why is it a huge deal when LG does?

We all know its really the MAFIAA (google it) behind it anyway. /sarc

